# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دریافت پیامک از طرف سازمان سنجش

## masudr

سلام. من حدود یکماه پیش توی سنجش درخواست بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته دادم امروز عصر پیامک امده که درخواست شما بررسی شده  و قبول شده و شمارو به دانشگاه مربوطه معرفی کردیم برای ثبت نام 24 تا 25 ابان مراجعه کنید

شماره پیامک 30001266 هست ایا درسته سرکاری نباشه من الان ازادم باید انصراف بدم برم اونجا؟

----------


## soheilp

> سلام. من حدود یکماه پیش توی سنجش درخواست بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته دادم امروز عصر پیامک امده که درخواست شما بررسی شده  و قبول شده و شمارو به دانشگاه مربوطه معرفی کردیم برای ثبت نام 24 تا 25 ابان مراجعه کنید
> 
> شماره پیامک 30001266 هست ایا درسته سرکاری نباشه من الان ازادم باید انصراف بدم برم اونجا؟


 خوب داداش زنگ بزن سنجش بپرس و پیگیری کن.

----------


## khaan

همین شماره هست درسته

----------


## masudr

فردا هستند زنگ بزنم سنجش یا زنگ بزنم دانشگاه بگم منو معرفی کردن یانه؟

----------


## bahra

> سلام. من حدود یکماه پیش توی سنجش درخواست بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته دادم امروز عصر پیامک امده که درخواست شما بررسی شده  و قبول شده و شمارو به دانشگاه مربوطه معرفی کردیم برای ثبت نام 24 تا 25 ابان مراجعه کنید
> 
> شماره پیامک 30001266 هست ایا درسته سرکاری نباشه من الان ازادم باید انصراف بدم برم اونجا؟


حواست رو جمع کن باید مطمئن بشی :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

منم تو سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش درخواست دادم در مورد انتخاب رشته اشتباه سه هفتس میگه کارشناسان در حال بررسی هستن شما چجوری جوابتو دادن؟

----------


## masudr

> منم تو سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سنجش درخواست دادم در مورد انتخاب رشته اشتباه سه هفتس میگه کارشناسان در حال بررسی هستن شما چجوری جوابتو دادن؟


من 15 مهر درخواست دادم بعدش چند باری یاد اوردی هم کردم

----------


## farzad128

زنگ بزن سنجش

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

چجوری باید یادآوری کردما هر وقت زنگ میزنیم سنجش میگه اپراتور مشغوله الان یک هفتس روزی 5بار زنگ میزنم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

بهترین کار اینه ک یه زنگ بزنی و پیگیری کنی :Yahoo (83):

----------

